# An empty residential plot near downtown Los Angeles



## MetalBryan (Feb 5, 2020)

Like the title says, my friend owns an empty plot of land (zoned residential) near downtown Los Angeles. He hasn't built anything on it because he doesn't want to gentrify, but he brought up that I could make use of it if I wanted to move there. 

I can't afford to build a proper house and neighbors will likely call the cops day #1 if they see someone camping in a tent or building a shanty. I don't have the technical skills to build an underground super-villain lair. 

I'm looking for creative ways to "live" or take shelter on this small plot.


----------



## Deleted member 27846 (Feb 5, 2020)

What part of LA? I think it's neighborhood specific.. Could be either difficult or incredibly easy


----------



## MetalBryan (Feb 9, 2020)

it’s about a three minute drive from CSULA, just south of the 10


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 11, 2020)

if you have proof you can live there you should be able to (potentially) do whatever you want.

that said, you could try a domocile that is slightly more permanent, such as a teepee, yurt, etc. can you build a fence around the property? build one 10ft or so high and then the neighbors can't do (or see) shit.


----------



## MetalBryan (Apr 15, 2020)

Never made it west. Got locked down in DC aka the mayor is protecting my squat


----------



## MetalBryan (Apr 16, 2020)

Hobo Timeshares need to be a real thing.


----------

